# 6.0L Exhaust



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got a bone stock 2004 2500HD with the 6.0L. Looking for a little more sound from my truck over stock but not anything loud. Still will be plowed with on a limited basis next year, more or less, business lots and such. What have you done to yours?


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 1500 with the 5.3 and a glass pack. Still has the cats on it. has good tone but isn't too loud. I plow all residential and I go in the middle of the night at times and haven't gotten any complaints for the last two years. Not certain if it would be considerably louder on a 6.0. Going to follow this one because a 6.0 is in my near future and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking at maybe getting a Flo Pro 2506 muffler.... Also, a friend was telling to me just a glass pack on mine. Might be trying it out this upcoming weekend. I want to just keep a single pipe to keep the stock look, just sound better than stock.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yea thats all that my 1500 is. Just a single pipe stock cats and a glass pack. Would the engine size make a difference in noise you think?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep in mind the 6.0 has two pipes that go into a single outlet muffler. Flowmaster has a cat back kit that retains the stock exit, makes nice rumble but is not loud at all. Had that on mine for a bit but ditched it in favor of super 44's on true duals (very loud)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1465022 said:


> Keep in mind the 6.0 has two pipes that go into a single outlet muffler. Flowmaster has a cat back kit that retains the stock exit, makes nice rumble but is not loud at all. Had that on mine for a bit but ditched it in favor of super 44's on true duals (very loud)


I have that Flow. I liked it because it does keep the stock look. Nice tone too!


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a flo pro 2506 on my 6.0 it sounds good fit up real nice it doesnt have the drone at certain rpms like other mufflers do


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sledrider - can you tell it's not stock when you step on it? I heard several people say its not already louder, if not quieter...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

JBA 40-3030 is what I just put on mine. Takes your stock system (dual into 1 muffler, 1 tailpipe) into dual into 2 mufflers and dual tailpipes out the right side. When its warmed up idling, its not much louder than stock, and isn't much louder under low load, and altough its not broken in yet, on the inside its very nice. No resonance so far and again, not much louder from stock. When you get on it thought, great sound. This is on a Reg. Cab mind you. 

My previous truck had a Dynomax welded in place of the the stock muffler (2.5" dual inlet, single 3" outlet) and it resonated like a mofo. Doing 60mph (roughly 2k rpm) it made it sound like you had rear windows open in a sedan. It buffeted like crazy. 

I will add this one bit. If you do it yourself or with help (what I did) make sure to start the truck at the in between point when the stock stuff is cut off. You won't regret it hahaha 

Working on a video of the new stuff, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently had a Flowmaster Cat-back installed on my 98 K3500 with the 454 and it added a nice sound to it. Not really that loud. It is a duel in single out muffler with a tailpipe. Go on Youtube and listen to some trucks with your engine to get an idea of what it might sound like.

Wayne


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

Its a little louder then stock buts its no flowmaster or glasspak . I wouldnt mind it being a little louder but its ok for now .At start up you can here a difference.


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

had the 2 flow masters rot of my 04 2500 so i had them put a single flow master on. was very happy with the results. almost just as loud as the duals but cheaper


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

That 6.0L is a loud motor. Glasspacks will be much louder than on say a 4.8L. You didnt mention what style truck you have. If it's a RCLB, your options will be much less than with the other body styles.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Magnaflow is the way to go. I had both versions for my truck, single factory look with 3 inch into 4 inch tail and duals with single 3 into 2.5 tails. I would switch them every season for plowing. The single setup is quieter and nicer, the duals are louder. I'm just not a fan of duals but someone gave me $500 for the single setup so off it went. Either way I think you'll like.


----------

